# Anyone Use These?



## Trent D (May 28, 2004)

Game Winner 100gr small game heads from Academy.

What type of results have you had?


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

awsome small same points.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I know it will give cottontails all they want!


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

awesome product...only shot birds with them but they will tear through em...always leave a couple on my arrows for fun


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Head shots on squirrels and rabbits and they are great. Body shots and they are just as messy as broadheads. I think the rubber blunts over fieldtips are my favorite.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Ive used them before, BPS sells them with a different name. SHOCKER maybe I cant remember. I was out one time and shot a big pigeon once and the tip stuck in the bird and it flew away with my carbon arrow. 
Kinda ****** me off.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

I've shot plenty of dove's in the backyard with them, get a head shot and it takes it smooth right off, it goes through them, Killed a squirrel with on at 30 yards and it went right through the shoulder and stopped half way because it caught the ground, they fly pretty straight as a field point as well. At thirty yards you can hit a dove which is not a very big target from that distance... I love those things for when you can't really get out and get a big animal. Not to mention if you miss they won't go in the ground.


----------

